# Maybe joining the Sous-Vide Club



## damascusmaker (May 26, 2017)

Picked this up today at a really good discount because the outside of the box was damaged.













IMG_1613.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ May 26, 2017






I hadn't considered SV much because my wife and I tend to like meat cooked a little more done than the things I've seen Y'all do here. On the other hand I can't hardly pass up a good deal on cooking equipment. The bluetooth hooked right up. Not sure what generation it is or if it's wi-fi capable. Grabbed the ribeye on the way home for an experiment, when I learn a little more about how to use this thing.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 8, 2017)

So it's been a while how you like the sous vide?


----------



## damascusmaker (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for asking hillbillyrkstr. I cooked the ribeyes and fixed a dedicated cooler for the unit. Cooked some glazed carrots. So far I'm not impressed. I loaned it to a friend who kept it three weeks and didn't get time to use it. I was kinda hoping he would want to buy it. I have it back now and will try it again on something. Realizing I need to learn to use it, so far I see it taking huge blocks of time to produce results that are inferior to what could be done in minutes. I will give it another chance or two and report back.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow sorry you feel that way. Take a tough cut like beef short ribs and sous vide them for 24-36 hours. Zero chance your making them that tender on the grill. You chose ribeye and I cook them a lot in the sous vide then sear them because it takes 40 minutes and your get the perfect temp. But try a Denver steak, a big piece of sirloin, or any tough cut of steak and you'll be amazed at the results after a few hours. Or chicken breasts that only have to be cooked to 140 instead of 165. Can't get any juicer chicken breasts. Give it a try on something other than ribeye.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 5, 2017)

> so far I see it taking huge blocks of time to produce results that are inferior to what could be done in minutes. I will give it another chance or two and report back.


Having never tried the SV myself this has always been my thought  although I can't say inferior results as I have never tried it. Seems like a lot of extra time and extra equipment to get to the same place with the same results I can achieve with my smoker or Weber. And it would seem for steaks at least you have to fire up the grill anyhow to give the steak an appetizing appearance.

That being said the process still intrigues me. My biggest deterrent is I rarely cook in small quantity's I generally cook with the thought that company will show up or for leftovers.

I would need a swimming pool to SV in!


----------

